# Buying decent weapons for training



## Midnight-shadow (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm looking to buy a Chinese spear to start practicing with (it is my weapon of choice) but I don't have the first clue about where I would get one from in the UK or Europe. Any advice on reputable places I can look to? Also does it matter what the time or shaft are made from in terms of materials?


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 11, 2017)

Usually Chinese staff and spear is made from white waxwood, which is reasonably durable and flexible, which use useful for Chinese methodology.  

Are you getting training?  Does your sifu have sources to get things?


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Mar 11, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Usually Chinese staff and spear is made from white waxwood, which is reasonably durable and flexible, which use useful for Chinese methodology.
> 
> Are you getting training?  Does your sifu have sources to get things?



I see. And I'm getting the spear head is usually made out of iron? I have received a bit of spear training but would like to be able to do more of it in my spare time, to give me some variety from practising my staff and open-hand techniques.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 11, 2017)

Well, the spear head would be steel if it's a good one.  There are a lot of cheap ones for performance/modern wushu that are sheet metal, probably aluminum.  Very light, good for speed and.being flashy, but not a real spear.  

I don't like toys for my training.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 11, 2017)

Wing Lam in California sells some steel spears.  I don't know how good they are, but gotta be better than the wushu junk.  He might ship internationally.  Website is wle.com, it's wing lam enterprises.  You could get just a spearhead and mount on your own staff.  If you can't get waxwood, well historically people in different parts of the world used whatever grew locally.  He does have several heavy steel spearheads on his website, meant for your own mounting.  That would certainly be easier to ship than a full spear.  He has a pretty god reputation.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 11, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> I don't like toys for my training.


I feel the same way.  Fake weapons tend to breed fake respect for the weapon.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 12, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> I feel the same way.  Fake weapons tend to breed fake respect for the weapon.


I have to remind students of this when we train with training knives. Interestingly, the more realistic the knife looks, the fewer mistakes they make when handling them. With the wooden one, they are more likely to grab the blade than with the aluminum one.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 12, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> I feel the same way.  Fake weapons tend to breed fake respect for the weapon.


Yeah, I hate that crap.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Mar 12, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Wing Lam in California sells some steel spears.  I don't know how good they are, but gotta be better than the wushu junk.  He might ship internationally.  Website is wle.com, it's wing lam enterprises.  You could get just a spearhead and mount on your own staff.  If you can't get waxwood, well historically people in different parts of the world used whatever grew locally.  He does have several heavy steel spearheads on his website, meant for your own mounting.  That would certainly be easier to ship than a full spear.  He has a pretty god reputation.



I've seen a couple of places that sell just the spear heads, but I'm not confident enough in my handicraft skills to mount my own spearhead. I'd much rather buy a fully made one, even if it costs me a bit more.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 12, 2017)

I've done it, it's not too tough if you have a good staff.  Carve it down to fit the socket and drill a screw in to the side to hold it.  Use glue as well if you want extra security.  If you mess it up, chop off the end and start over.  Begin with extra long staff.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 12, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> I've done it, it's not too tough if you have a good staff.  Carve it down to fit the socket and drill a screw in to the side to hold it.  Use glue as well if you want extra security.  If you mess it up, chop off the end and start over.  Begin with extra long staff.


The last 5 words is key to not having to worry about screwing up. Start with a staff longer than you need. When you get the head on, cut the excess from the other end. If you screw up a couple of times, you won't need to cut anything off the other end.


----------

